# Trainers around State College PA or Erie PA



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys, here is my dilemma. A Google search presented two Schutzhund clubs, BOTH two + hours away. I've been throwing around the idea of just making the trip each weekend, but that is still a lot of time and gas...yikes.

Looking to see if anyone knows of any good trainers around either State College or Erie. I'll be in State College until May, and then move back to Erie. So, ideally I would like to find a solid obedience trainer in State College, and a more advanced one in Erie since he is only six months now, and from what I've read obedience should be the key focus until he's developed more and can handle rougher training.

There was an idealistic trainer in State College, who is no longer taking on new clients because they are moving...  (John P Jones Training)

I'm completely new to all of this, so my idealistic trainer would be training me too:help:


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Try Mudder River, but not sure how far they are from you. Or Joe Brockington.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Renofan2 said:


> Try Mudder River, but not sure how far they are from you. Or Joe Brockington.


The first one is only an hour and half away! Closer than what I originally have! Thank you so much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you try Altoona ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

meek said:


> Did you try Altoona ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No I didn't, that's a great idea. I never even thought of it. Thanks !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Mocha said:


> No I didn't, that's a great idea. I never even thought of it. Thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

